# EOS R5 is it blackout free in EVF @ 20FPS ?



## Canon-Chas (Jul 11, 2020)

EOS R5 is it blackout free in EVF @ 20FPS like Sony A9II ? Or will it be a slideshow like the EOS R ? No one seems to know or willing to answer amongst all the Youtubers who have tried it out ........


----------



## StevenA (Jul 11, 2020)

Best video I've seen yet about stills out of the R5:






The whole video is good, but at 14:40 _looks to be an example_ of shooting 20fps. He does not mention that it has blackouts, but he also doesn't say it doesn't have blackouts. 

At 11:30 he starts talking about the possibility of rolling shutter. 

EDIT: he mentions a couple times that for all the action shots he took NONE were out of focus.


----------



## snappy604 (Jul 11, 2020)

closest I saw was samples of its results from this action photographer near 13min mark





lol beat by seconds


----------



## snappy604 (Jul 11, 2020)

What I did find interesting is there are 2 versions of Electronic Shutter.. only place I really saw it referenced.. one is slower, but more like mechanical, but silent.. and that can be very useful to me for shows (fine art/dance) where it gets quiet.. I always get embarrassed on how loud shutter can be.. can imagine for wedding photogs this could be very useful too


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 12, 2020)

Very anxious to hear about EVF blackouts. Fast frame rate with less than adequate visual makes things like BIF or action difficult. Hopefully we will see reviews from unaffilited folks soon.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 12, 2020)

JPAZ said:


> Very anxious to hear about EVF blackouts. Fast frame rate with less than adequate visual makes things like BIF or action difficult. Hopefully we will see reviews from unaffilited folks soon.



Yet I BIF all day long with my EOS-R.


----------

